# aquarium lazer system



## Aristarchus (May 30, 2003)

anyone ever used those aquarium lazer systems that supposedly emit rays of light similar to those found in the wild? it says they prevent disease, improve coloration, etc.. do they look tacky or are they worth buying? anyone have a pic of this in action by any chance??
Link to lazer system info


----------



## Raptor (Jan 3, 2003)

Buck piranha of the 25th century







Sorry i couln't resist.
I have never heard of it.


----------



## thomisdead (Mar 31, 2003)

I've heard of something similar to that. It was in Finding Nemo







. I thought it was just something that Pixar made up. got a link to anything besides the pic?


----------



## Aristarchus (May 30, 2003)

you can find it at big al's, the link i put only links to the image








but if you physically go to the decorations section and click on underwater lasers it's under there... i'll try to find more info though... sounds pretty interesting


----------



## blueinfinity (Jul 6, 2003)

i can see a laser in a p tank.. ticking of the p's a heck of alot untill someone tanks a chunk out of it

but in a comunity tank if u hide the actual thing i think they look ok


----------



## InSinUAsian (Jan 3, 2003)

I have seen them. We sell them at the Petco that I work at. I would not advise one to get them. Those lazers are similar to the laserpointers that people use all the time. They always come with a warning on them stateing not to point them into the eye, as it can burn out the cornea of the eye. I would imagine it can do the same to fish. There is no way to stop the laser from hiting the fish's eyes.

Although it might be a cool looking effect, it probly has adverse side affects on fish.

~Dj


----------



## b_ack51 (Feb 11, 2003)

what about piranhas with freckin lazer beams on their heads? so they can have a warm meal


----------



## Technium (Apr 14, 2003)

I have these at home, I got a light and 3 lazers which all plug into one transformer. i orignally brought them for my Paroon Sharks and they were fine.

The fish used to swim around the tank perfectly normally, I used to switch them on when the lights went out, it looked really cool and IMHO didnt seem to bother my sharks.

They are in a box under my fishtank as I havent thought about putting them in with my P's after all the advice here. Really I guess its just upto the individual and I can only say from my experiences.

Good Luck

T


----------



## Death in #'s (Apr 29, 2003)

b_ack51 said:


> what about piranhas with freckin lazer beams on their heads? so they can have a warm meal


----------



## ion (Jun 20, 2003)

Aristarchus said:


> that supposedly emit rays of light similar to those found in the wild?
> Link to lazer system info


 I don't think laser rays are found in the wild.....









I never heard of it, but IMO I don't think its worth buying, unless you think its cool???


----------



## RhomZilla (Feb 12, 2003)

I also never heard of it.. but I would go with InSinUAsians thought. Those laser thingys are harmfull to eyes and might attract your Ps to look at them causing blindness..


----------



## Glowin_Navi (Apr 21, 2003)

b_ack51 said:


> what about piranhas with freckin lazer beams on their heads? so they can have a warm meal


 damn someone beat me to it!


----------

